
How the dumb design of a WW2 plane led to the Macintosh - jimnotgym
https://www.wired.com/story/how-dumb-design-wwii-plane-led-macintosh/
======
simonblack
"User-Friendly" was a term that became a fad for a while in all computer ads
and articles and then thankfully faded away.

It got so bad that one writer suggested that when you hit the words 'user-
friendly" that you substituted the equally-meaningless words 'lemon-scented',
and it would be just as valid.

~~~
mannykannot
On the other hand, the fad for seeking out weak and exaggerated causal
relationships, in order to write an article with a click-baity title, seems to
be growing apace.

------
Lagogarda
why post article that requires paid membership?

